# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دوباره کنکور

## erica

سلام من امروز ثبت نام کردم و کد پیگیری گرفتم و سوالم اینه اگه کس دیگه ای که اطلاعاتم رو داره میتونه ثبت نام کنه اون طوری که متخلف میشم

----------


## ehsan_yany

> سلام من امروز ثبت نام کردم و کد پیگیری گرفتم و سوالم اینه اگه کس دیگه ای که اطلاعاتم رو داره میتونه ثبت نام کنه اون طوری که متخلف میشم


با اطلاعات یک نفر فقط یک بار میشه ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Cyrus the Great

سلام من فرم ثبت نام سال  قبلی رو دارم   :Yahoo (99): الان چی ببرم کافی نت دیگه؟

----------

